# Bernie Sanders 2016?!  "bang Bang  Into The Room" Clinton Has A Challenger.



## AntiParty (Sep 14, 2014)

The Right Wing has shown it has up to a dozen possible candidates in 2016 directly after last election.

The Left however has been pretty quiet other than one "possibility" until now.

BANG! Bernie Sanders show up!

I'll admit, I never studied this guy because even though I'm antiparty, I heard too many say "he's crazy".

After spending 13 minutes watching this politician, it's clear he's the only Politician I have respect for today.
^I mean, this was in 2010 and we are seeing it play out.

SO. As an self proclaimed un-bias voter I want to hear the good and the bad on Bernie Sanders.  Please ensure your attacks on him are deeper than "he's a stupid dumby dumb face" and the like.
Bernie Sanders on 2016 We need a political revolution MSNBC

I'm embarrassed I never studied this guy. His perspectives and insight are 100% factual (in the vid)  and statistically based. We have something here.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.


 You clearly didn't read the post and/or watch the video. Your signature is also, "*The Bill of Rights was not written to apply to Muslims." 
*
Also, I directly asked for people that had nothing more educated to say than "That's stupid" to avoid this topic. You are not welcome here.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.
> ...



Bizarre post dood.

Bernie was my Congressman when I lived in Vermont; I know him well. That's why I say he's too honest for the job.  The machine that is the Demoplican Party, the one that writes the script for presidential debates so that nobody else gets in, will see to it that he doesn't get anywhere.  He knows their game, they know he knows their game, and you'll see Koch money flowing to Democrat rivals if that's what it takes to stop him.

My sigline is mocking the poster it came from, which you can plainly see if you bother to read it.  Which has nothing to do with Bernie Sanders anyway.

And third, this site belongs to USMB, not you, and you have no grounds to exclude anybody, so shove it up your bunghole.  Your failure of reading comprehension ain't my problem, Jack.


----------



## Rehmani (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> The Right Wing has shown it has up to a dozen possible candidates in 2016 directly after last election.
> 
> The Left however has been pretty quiet other than one "possibility" until now.
> 
> ...


But he has a very little chance to beat Mrs. Clinton.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > The Right Wing has shown it has up to a dozen possible candidates in 2016 directly after last election.
> ...



You're assuming Hillary's running?

I'm not.  I believe Bernie sees a vacuum.  That is, if he pursues it.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder if th


Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Clearly, my verbal demands aren't enforced here. But when you show up with a short thread that has little to do with the topic even when the OP asked for only opinionated threads, the fault is yours. You can clown all you want. You fit right in.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > The Right Wing has shown it has up to a dozen possible candidates in 2016 directly after last election.
> ...



Explain. He seems to have way more factual data and the people are sick of Puppets like Clinton.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



^That's a fact.  Because some assumptions are based on common sense. I'll assume I will kill a bug with my car within a week.


----------



## Rehmani (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...


Yes she is running, and wining, we don't know if God has different plan.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> I wonder if th
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



What the fuck did you think that post was about?  Is English your fourth fucking language?  You don't even know what the word "thread" means either?

Again, your failure to read is your problem, not mine.  I know a fuck of a lot more about the topic than you, so ... yeah you _should_ be embarrassed.  Dumbass.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Her against Bernie? I doubt she could win if nationally televised.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...




I would have agreed with this sentiment if the OP hadn't started acting like such an   

Now I can't.


----------



## Rehmani (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...


If you think, she is puppet then any one else must be.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Hillary is way more puppet than Bernie ever will be.  She's bought into the Game.  She's Establishment at this point.  Bernie is anything but.  Which is, again, why I say he's too honest for the job.  The Game doesn't like honest.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if th
> ...



So it's clear to you now, but wasn't in your second post?

People like you that are so focused on insults and hate are called "TROLLS". You can't get respect in real life so you go to forums in hopes vent your hate you are too soft to vent in real life. You look for typo's, gafs, grammar errors etc and "TROLL HARD"
You had some insight, once. Try to stick with information instead of troll habbits, you might get some respect.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Yep......"any one else must be" is my educated perspective. The quote is on you.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



The people are wising up to the game. Politicians are puppets for Corporations, people know it. Seeing big corporations like NBC, ABC and CBS give Bernie air time will be the biggest challenge, just like Paul.

3 of Obama's top 10 donors were NBC, ABC and CBS


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



Oh go fuck yourself, shitstain.  YOU attacked ME here and all I did was offer a comment on the topic.  And this after purporting to take the high road in your OP  ---- so that you can do the attacking?  *BULLSHIT.*  You're trolling your own thread, moron.

Learn to fucking *read *and maybe you won't find yourself digging that hole.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Perhaps we can be adults at this point and focus on the OP.

Note some good and/or bad points about Bernie Sanders instead of being bias morons.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Posts don't live without flare


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

Perhaps you should first apologize for being an illiterate asshole.

You're actually going to sit on your ass and not acknowledge that?   
Are you dishonest as well then?


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

It's, "Bernie might be too honest for the job, ironically".

Not the William Shatner; "Bernie, irionically, might be, too honest, for the job.." <-- Hell that sentence read better than yours.


----------



## birddog (Sep 15, 2014)

He's more honest than Hillary, but he has the personality of a pissant like her.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> It's, "Bernie might be too honest for the job, ironically".
> 
> Not the William Shatner; "Bernie, irionically, might be, too honest, for the job.." <-- Hell that sentence read better than yours.




--- so now you're going to rewrite the *syntax* in my posts too??

What in the wide world of fuck is your problem, dood?  Control freak issue?

Do you sit on the internets all day and create threads so you can attack people?  Is that your occupation?


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Perhaps you should first apologize for being an illiterate asshole.
> 
> You're actually going to sit on your ass and not acknowledge that?
> Are you dishonest as well then?



So you want honesty?

Make a factual thread in ANY political forum, it will die fast. Make a drama thread the splits the people and it will live a long time. The only hope is to make a Factual Thread and create drama with someone to keep it alive  So shut up kiddo.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

birddog said:


> He's more honest than Hillary, but he has the personality of a pissant like her.



Yea, smart people are socially awkward


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

birddog said:


> He's more honest than Hillary, but he has the personality of a pissant like her.



Pissant?  Bernie?  Where do you get that idea?
Got an example?


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Keep it alive, going to sleep.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you should first apologize for being an illiterate asshole.
> ...



"Kiddo"?  What is this, 1937?

So *either* you're dishonest about not acknowledging attacking me as soon as I got here, *or* you're dishonest trying to save face now by pretending it was all a gimmick to ignite a thread.

Either way -- you're dishonest.
You picked the wrong guy to fuck with, Sparky.  I bite back.  Hard.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 15, 2014)

He's a socialist, so yes, he has a good chance to get party nomination.


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 15, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> He's a socialist, so yes, he has a good chance to get party nomination.




pitifully, not as likely as Paul or Cruz to get theirs .... for the sake of the country.

.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 15, 2014)

Sanders is too Old School for today's bo bo Democrats; if he runs, it will have to be as an independent and he will then get the same treatment real liberals like Ralph Nader gets from the neo-liberals now. He's also too old for the job, as is Hillary.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Sanders is too Old School for today's bo bo Democrats; if he runs, it will have to be as an independent and he will then get the same treatment real liberals like Ralph Nader gets from the neo-liberals now. He's also too old for the job, as is Hillary.



Agree with most of that (not sure what a "bo bo Democrat" is) but -- how old is "too old"?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Sanders is too Old School for today's bo bo Democrats; if he runs, it will have to be as an independent and he will then get the same treatment real liberals like Ralph Nader gets from the neo-liberals now. He's also too old for the job, as is Hillary.
> ...



David Brooks wrote a good book about them,* BOBOS in Paradise: "The New Upper Class and How They Got There"*, that is the most comprehensive study of them in one book as you'll find anywhere. bo bo stands for 'bourgeois bohemian'.

As for age, 55 or so is pushing it, unless you're a Reagan type who intends to do very little and just screw off for 8 years as he did,  68 and over is far too old.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

Picaro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Really -- there's a blanket age threshhold?  

What are you then -- sixteen?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 15, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> But he has a very little chance to beat Mrs. Clinton.


If that is true at the present time it only is so because too few Americans know anything about him nor have they ever heard him speak.  But there is time to change that if enough of us make an effort to do it.  

Sanders knows what the problem is and he's willing to confront it head on.  All we need to do is empower him and support him.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Again, kiddo, your post was bad English. I did make a mistake on your signature though. Happy now?

BTW your bite is very soft. Felt more like a massage to me.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> He's a socialist, so yes, he has a good chance to get party nomination.



^ WOW, it took this dude to post that? I expected more from some others. So let's open this thread up a bit.

Sure. He's a self proclaimed Socialist.

Does this mean his he will lead our Country into Socialism? Or does he have a background in Socialism and knows how to fix our broken Crony Capitalism?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



Trust me hackmouth, you're in no way qualified to instruct me in English. My syntax is *exactly *as I design it, and always for a reason.  That it may sail over your pointed head just ain't my problem.

I think you already have your hands full with simple reading comprehension and basic honesty.  Best not to bite off more than you can chew.


----------



## Zander (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope Bernie runs.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Rehmani said:
> 
> 
> > But he has a very little chance to beat Mrs. Clinton.
> ...


I'll agree with this 100%. But like Ron Paul he will face a challenge with Corporate Media.

Everyone in America wants the same thing. Corporations use media to divide us. It use to be "United We Stand". Today we openly state, "I'm not going to read that, it's from another parties media".

You can NOT be an informed voter if you ignore all information that isn't allowed in your "party".


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Actually I have my hands full with a thread. I don't have time for the Trolls here that go to forums to threaten others. I'm guessing you are punching your keyboard right now. So tough.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



Actually you have your hands full with assholicity.  Clearly not with the higher functions of English.  I'm guessing you're wanking off to your mirror right now.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.




Unfortunately, he's not going to have the money behind him.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 15, 2014)

Zander said:


> I hope Bernie runs.



3 of Obama's top 10 donors were ABC,NBC and CBS. Do you think they will give Bernie  airtime since they are all major Corporations and rely on the current system post Citizens United?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 15, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> The Right Wing has shown it has up to a dozen possible candidates in 2016 directly after last election.
> 
> The Left however has been pretty quiet other than one "possibility" until now.
> 
> ...




Bernie Sanders is a good man. Yes, he's right on the money.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So with your no information tactic based on insults and hate, this is what you came up with? I wish I was wanking it right now. Talking to the ^selfie dude is depressing for our Country.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Bernie runs.
> ...




No, he's not going to have the money, and this country is too ignorant to elect him.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.




Oh, and....I could live with that.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.
> ...



He's got over 10 Mil if he wants to use it.

Many think it takes money to be a political figure. This is false. Be the person people want to see and the media will follow. Social Media is getting strong. Social Media is free. That "free" word probably spooks a lot of you.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Perhaps we can be adults at this point and focus on the OP.
> 
> Note some good and/or bad points about Bernie Sanders instead of being bias morons.




I love Bernie Sanders almost as much as I love Jimmy Carter.

Hey, we never thought the peanut farmer could make it either!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Why would it spook me?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...




YOU began that, shit-for-brains.  I warned you I return fire.

Don't like it?  DON'T FUCKING START IT.  Maybe even learn to *read. *


----------



## Zander (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Bernie runs.
> ...



Of course they will. He's one of them. 

Bernie is a regular Democrat. He only wears the "independent" label for appearances.  He is the most reliable vote for Democrats in the Senate.

He talks like a socialist and votes like a democrat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we can be adults at this point and focus on the OP.
> ...



Tell me  your opinion.

Do you think Bernie would push a Socialist agenda, or try to fix our crony capitalism?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)

Zander said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Oooh no.  You don't know Bernie.  He's party-free for a reason.  And it sure ain't for getting elected.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Didn't say you, I said "some". "SOME" see education as a free entitlement program.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...




This will never be a socialist country, whether Bernie pushed it or not. He would probably try to improve our safety net programs, and push for regulating banks.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You are like an angry little puppy bumping it's head on a glass window. You don't seem to notice the information outside of your window.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Good to hear an opinion.


We wouldn't need such a safety net program if we regulated banks and monopolies.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...




Don't talk with your mouth full, coward.  The fact remains *you *attacked *me *and a day later you're too fucking dense to even get that.  You're a moron.  That's not intended as insult -- it's simple assessment of your actions.  Which you're too much of a damn coward to acknowledge.  You actually think you can pull shit like this and not get called on it... well, that defines a moron.

Don't you think?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...




We need to bring our jobs back! And then we need to end our BS wars, stop militarizing the police, stop the welfare for weapons we don't need program, stop corporate welfare, close tax loopholes for the rich, stop catering to Wall Street, and spend more money on our infrastructure, which will in turn create more jobs, and raise the minimum wage.

After that's done, we need to make education more affordable so people can rise above poverty.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



NAFTA  took most of our jobs that sent so many onto welfare. The bias Left wont like this because it happened under Clinton. Truth is all parties voted for this. Ross Perot said, "We will hear a huge sucking sound when our jobs go to China". Today, everything we buy is made in China.

I won't get into our wars because too few people know about our Foreign Policy BASICS. I'll just plant a question, why do all the "Rebels" in Iran, Iraq, Syria and Libya have brand new American made weapons? How did they get them? People don't know the basics about the Petrol Dollar and what extremes we are willing to go to keep it the USD. Welfare for weapons I'm curious about.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



In your list of improvements, you forgot to mention deport all 20 million illegal infiltrators and stop all legal immigration until the wealth of the top 1% once again reaches its 1976 lowpoint.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 16, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a socialist, so yes, he has a good chance to get party nomination.
> ...


Call em like I see em guy.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie might be, ironically, too honest for the job.  More's the pity.
> ...


He will get grass roots $$$ and Hollywood $$$$, and get $$$ and support from college campuses.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Bernie Sanders is not a Democrat. He is an independent and self-described socialist. In order to run for the DEM nomination, he would need to change his party affiliation.  He would attract some on the extreme Left, but polling is showing that Hillary is doing quite well among the ultra-Left.

I don't think Sanders has a chance, but I do think it would be healthy were he to run.

Mark Warner should run as well.


----------



## Zander (Sep 16, 2014)

Bernie is a Democrat who likes to pretend he's "independent". His voting record is pure Democrat. . He accepts Democrat PAC Money. He endorses Democrat candidates over 3rd party candidates. He actively campaigns and raises cash for the DNC. He votes with the Democrats 98% of the time- more than any actual Democrat. He "talks" about socialist policies and positions, but he ACTS like a reliable Democrat.  WHy? Because he's a democrat.....

Here is a link to "independent" Bernie's record.....Bernie Sanders - Ballotpedia

I hope he runs.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bernie Sanders is not a Democrat. He is an independent and self-described socialist. In order to run for the DEM nomination, he would need to change his party affiliation.  He would attract some on the extreme Left, but polling is showing that Hillary is doing quite well among the ultra-Left.
> 
> I don't think Sanders has a chance, but I do think it would be healthy were he to run.
> 
> Mark Warner should run as well.



Exactly.  Even though the machines of both party (the singular is always intentional) would work in sync to grind him up, his presence would at least raise questions that both party finds inconvenient.  No doubt they're working even now on a "bipartisan" plan to ensure he doesn't get national exposure in a debate -- which those party took over from the League of Women Voters so as to be able to control said debates and keep out any threat to the one-party-in-two-colors entrenched system.  As they did with Paul... Nader.... Gravel... Huntsman... anybody who steps off the party script.  As they failed to do with Perot.

Bottom line, a vote for Sanders somewhere in the process will be first and foremost, outside of any actual issues, a vote against the one-party-dressed-in-choice-of-two-colors State.  And for that reason alone it's worth casting.


----------



## Zander (Sep 16, 2014)

He says he is going to run as a ........Democrat. 

Why? Because that is what he is........

He was nominated as a democrat for his senate seat. He turned it down, to keep up appearances.  He even campaigned  and raised funds on behalf democrat candidates (over third party candidates) iIn exchange the Dems didn't run a candidate. He is anything but independent.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)

Zander said:


> He says he is going to run as a ........Democrat.
> 
> Why? Because that is what he is........
> 
> ...




No, because "Independent" doesn't have a party machine, a funding network, a media department and all the trappings one needs to participate in Politics Inc.  And because "third party candidate" is not a monolithic group but a term of exception.

Duh.

Sent from myBrain using simple Logictalk


----------



## Zander (Sep 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > He says he is going to run as a ........Democrat.
> ...



Sorry Pogo,  When (and if) he runs for POTUS it will be as a Democrat. He said so himself. A real "independent" would run as an Independent. 

Duh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)

Zander said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



And if so, I just told you why.

Double Duh.

What kind of shot would he have running as a Republican?  Think about it.
Triple duh.

Sent from a real internet device using the Captain Obvious App


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie Sanders is not a Democrat. He is an independent and self-described socialist. In order to run for the DEM nomination, he would need to change his party affiliation.  He would attract some on the extreme Left, but polling is showing that Hillary is doing quite well among the ultra-Left.
> ...




Very true, unless he decides to run as a Democrat, which is what I hope he does. Otherwise, we're going to have a party divided.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 16, 2014)

two old coots running for President...one an avowed Socialist, the other a Socialist down to her red bones,  but is still in the closet.

hell they might croak from the exertion then what? they just crown someone King or Queen?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> two old coots running for President...one an avowed Socialist, the other a Socialist down to her red bones,  but is still in the closet.
> 
> hell they might croak from the exertion then what? they just crown someone King or Queen?





How long have you been following politics to know so little?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 16, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > two old coots running for President...one an avowed Socialist, the other a Socialist down to her red bones,  but is still in the closet.
> ...



lol, I've forgotten more than you know now
now don't reply to me with your stupid shit again. thanks


----------



## Pogo (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Sep 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Please, you couldn't point to Europe on a map.  Obama is going to put you in a FEMA camp, after he declares himself King.  LOL!


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

Zander said:


> Bernie is a Democrat who likes to pretend he's "independent". His voting record is pure Democrat. . He accepts Democrat PAC Money. He endorses Democrat candidates over 3rd party candidates. He actively campaigns and raises cash for the DNC. He votes with the Democrats 98% of the time- more than any actual Democrat. He "talks" about socialist policies and positions, but he ACTS like a reliable Democrat.  WHy? Because he's a democrat.....
> 
> Here is a link to "independent" Bernie's record.....Bernie Sanders - Ballotpedia
> 
> I hope he runs.



^Well your post is trash because the Right Wing has been so far off the Political  common sense map lately that anyone with a brain would avoid affiliation.

Voting Left Wing against everything that is wrong with America like Romney, doesn't make you a Left Winger. It just means you evaluate the worst case scenario these days.

Also, you need to research the term "Democrat'


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

Zander said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I see you are ignoring his argument only to solidify your own. You clearly both agree. You just seem to be the one that doesn't understand why.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> two old coots running for President...one an avowed Socialist, the other a Socialist down to her red bones,  but is still in the closet.
> 
> hell they might croak from the exertion then what? they just crown someone King or Queen?



King's and Queens are 1%ers kiddo. Try to keep up with politics.

Read Magna Carte............Or just use your common sense.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




^Look at all of this political "information" The Troll is deep with this one. Let me counter in the exact and opposite manner. 

"I'm so smart you have no clue how smart I am. I've been saying things forever and they are true because I said them. You are dumb because I said so and Obama sucks."


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

'Merica has turned into swine brained bigot sheeple.

I was raised to be part of it but "turned the other cheek" So many haven't.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 17, 2014)

Bernie Sanders isn't actually going to run, because he doesn't want to become the next Dennis Kucinich or Mike Gravel. He won't be any good as President anyway. Presidents have to face realities that Congressmen and Senators don't.

It's good that the conversation is happening, though.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Bernie Sanders isn't actually going to run, because he doesn't want to become the next Dennis Kucinich or Mike Gravel. He won't be any good as President anyway. Presidents have to face realities that Congressmen and Senators don't.
> 
> It's good that the conversation is happening, though.



He openly stated he is thinking about running as a Democrat. That's why I made this post.

I want to know if he will push a socialist agenda or just use his perspective to push common sense on a Country that has lost their values.  I want to more about this man in general. I was going to vote Right at the end of last election. Ted Cruz, Rubio, and many others have been spraying idiotic information in my face almost not allowing me to vote the type of "Conservative" that I follow.

Bernie brings up methods to make Corporations pay their TEAMS. Which in return would end so much Welfare. So many political newbies think that welfare has something to do with Socialism.......so dumb.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 17, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie Sanders isn't actually going to run, because he doesn't want to become the next Dennis Kucinich or Mike Gravel. He won't be any good as President anyway. Presidents have to face realities that Congressmen and Senators don't.
> ...



There's a big difference between "thinking about running" and actually seriously running.

He's not ruling the possibility out because it has an effect on the "national debate", it's good political theater that can be helpful coming into the start of the "primary season", and rumors of his possible candidacy will be an interesting catalyst for measuring the party response.

Baring some entirely unforseen political event, I will be completely shocked if Bernie runs any more serious a campaign than the guy from Law and Order did.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 17, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Good point. I thought about running tonight but I'm still sitting at my computer..

But equally valid is that you stated "He's not going to run" or "Isn't actually going to run"


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 17, 2014)

I admire Bernie's passion, but he's just not going to be considered a serious candidate.  What he may end up doing, however, is ultimately elevate Elizabeth Warren, since they share the hardcore populist message, and that could shake things up.

Definitely, I hope he runs.  It would be fascinating to see Hillary have to balance the more hawkish military stance she's taking and her more establishment background with the populist, "the rich are evil" message of Warren and Sanders.

Sure would be more interesting than watching the GOP field try to out-crazy each other, holy crap.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 17, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> I admire Bernie's passion, but he's just not going to be considered a serious candidate.  What he may end up doing, however, is ultimately elevate Elizabeth Warren, since they share the hardcore populist message, and that could shake things up.
> 
> Definitely, I hope he runs.  It would be fascinating to see Hillary have to balance the more hawkish military stance she's taking and her more establishment background with the populist, "the rich are evil" message of Warren and Sanders.
> 
> ...




It's good for the Democratic Party, or any major party, to have vigorous primaries. It generally increases voter interest and also, more importantly, voter registration. See: the epic DEM nomination battle of 2008 and then see that Obama scored 10.5 million more votes in the 2008 GE than Kerry got in Bush's successful 2004 re-election.

That being said, we have never, ever seen a candidate scoring this high on party nomination polling this early in the game. Regardless of how some Righties may want to try to spin it, Clinton is at between 65-70% in most all nomination polling, with margins over Biden of between +40 and +60. Those are, for all intents and purposes, insurmountable margins.

So, yeah, there should be a challenger to Hillary, or two or three, and then she will pretty much have the nomination sowed-up by April 2016 at the latest.

I have no doubt that the GOP field of prospective candidates is going to be far larger and far more racous. This is not unusual for an opposition party after a 2nd term from the "other" party.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I admire Bernie's passion, but he's just not going to be considered a serious candidate.  What he may end up doing, however, is ultimately elevate Elizabeth Warren, since they share the hardcore populist message, and that could shake things up.
> ...



Yeah, agreed.

It would have been pretty interesting to watch the Dems decide on a candidate if Hillary wasn't running, but she's clearly the prohibitive favorite for them.

.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 17, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




And it is turning into a draft movement, something we have not seen since 1951.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2014)

If Sanders Runs, it will be to provide a contrast for Hillary to show her centrist credentials. 

He'd be done by New Hampshire. 

The biggest problem Hillary might have is that she will wrap up her nomination too soon, while the GOP gets most of the bandwidth through the primary season.  

Then she'll have to reintroduce herself.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 17, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Bernie Sanders isn't actually going to run, because he doesn't want to become the next Dennis Kucinich or Mike Gravel. He won't be any good as President anyway. Presidents have to face realities that Congressmen and Senators don't.
> 
> It's good that the conversation is happening, though.


I would agree completely with what you've said were it not for the fact that I've seen how people respond to Bernie.  He is saying things a lot of people want to hear.  He reaches them. 

So I'm reserving a conclusive opinion until we've seen what happens when he has more exposure.  I'm not saying he is _charismatic._  But he is saying things people want to hear and he does so with an appealing level of convincing passion.  His message is extremely popular and his delivery is angry and believable.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Is that Fred Thompson?
The difference is Fred didn't have any particular individual philosophy that set him apart from anyone else.  That made him in effect wallpaper with no more selling point than, "that actor from TV".

Bernie is the polar opposite of that.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> If Sanders Runs, it will be to provide a contrast for Hillary to show her centrist credentials.
> 
> He'd be done by New Hampshire.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't underestimate New Hamster, being in many ways Vermont's twin, and he's highly regarded on the other side of the Connecticut River.  New Hamsterers have a strong independent streak.  Bernies' right up that alley.

What would depress his chances (if it gets that far) would be the message of "don't bother, he's not going to make the greater big scene so don't waste your vote" -- if that sentiment is expressed effectively.

-- and I suspect that's exactly what the main attack thrust of the Democratic Party machine will be.

On the other hand -- I still don't believe Hillary will be running.


----------



## BreezeWood (Sep 17, 2014)

.

Elizabeth Warren, Bernie Sanders, Joe Biden and Hillary Clinton - would evenly split the Iowa caucuses ... as the Iowans, bless their hearts would have no one or everyone the same to pillage.

.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't think anybody anywhere is voting for Joe Biden.
I think even Joe Biden knows that.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I admire Bernie's passion, but he's just not going to be considered a serious candidate.  What he may end up doing, however, is ultimately elevate Elizabeth Warren, since they share the hardcore populist message, and that could shake things up.
> ...



The GOP had anywhere from 5-12 SERIOUS political nominee's I thought would be president in 2016. They sold the people last election and wondered if it might happen again next election. We are no where near next election and most of them already sold the people. Since all politicians are stupid and bias the only ones I take seriously now are Rand Paul and Chris Christie, accepting their possible GAF's mistakes. Rubio went full "Obama wants to take all your guns away" which was the most idiotic thing I've heard ever, he must be fixated on Fox News like Ted Cruz.


Pogo said:


> I don't think anybody anywhere is voting for Joe Biden.
> I think even Joe Biden knows that.



Depends.

Joe Biden absolutely SPANKED Paul Ryan's little butt in the Foreign Policy debate last election.

If we have to vote "worse of the two" again, I may vote Biden.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Indeed, with "malarky", Biden did well in that debate.He's a smart man and was one of the more calming and sane forces in the Senate in his day. I would not rule out Biden. For his age, he is in excellent health and he is an active, vigorous person. Only, I don't think he is going to jump into the ring.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2014)

MikeK said:


> I would agree completely with what you've said were it not for the fact that I've seen how people respond to Bernie.  *He is saying things a lot of people want to hear.  He reaches them.*
> 
> So I'm reserving a conclusive opinion until we've seen what happens when he has more exposure.  I'm not saying he is _charismatic._ *But he is saying things people want to hear and he does so with an appealing level of convincing passion.  His message is extremely popular and his delivery is angry and believable.*



So did Dennis Kucinch, but the only purpose he served for the DNC was allowing himself to be trotted out like an organ grinder's monkey at Party conventions for a rousing go get em speech and then promptly ignored for another four years, part of the media image building hoax that tries to spin the BoBo Party as a 'big tent and progressive Party', while it's nothing of the sort, not even close.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Consider the competition there.  And that's within the context of a debate, which is an important part of a campaign since it focuses on actual issues --  but sadly not the main thrust as we've devolved ourselves into with the politics-as-selling a product paradigm.

It shouldn't be the case but unfortunately the unwashed don't vote for leaders; they vote for personalities, and they've been hypnotized into the consumer/advertiser relationship so thoroughly they're sitting ducks operating on emotion.  That's why a Reagan or a Clinton sells, while a Kucinich or a Brown or a Huntsman doesn't.  I'm afraid that's where Sanders will settle.

If we had a paradigm where issues were actually the main point, then we'd get actual choices deeper that "Tweedle Dee versus Tweedle Dumb, the Gurdge Match, coming Tuesday to a polling place near you".


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Rehmani said:
> ...



Yeah, appears OP needs to be medicated.


----------



## Samson (Sep 18, 2014)

Corporate Tax Dodging Prevention Act.

Bernie's claim to fame.

If only American voters didn't work for multinational corporations whose growth and competitiveness are hamstrung by US Federal Taxes.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> Corporate Tax Dodging Prevention Act.
> 
> Bernie's claim to fame.
> 
> If only American voters didn't work for multinational corporations whose growth and competitiveness are hamstrung by US Federal Taxes.





Samson said:


> Corporate Tax Dodging Prevention Act.
> 
> Bernie's claim to fame.
> 
> If only American voters didn't work for multinational corporations whose growth and competitiveness are hamstrung by US Federal Taxes.



^Holy crap. We come this uninformed?  Thought this was America...

We don't notice our own history and the Great Depression? We don't remember Magna Carta?

It's hard to believe that some Americans actually want people to go hungry and without food and without shelter.

My standard question in all of these fraud video's and lies is, "What happens to the Blind"?

With the American "Fix it or Nix it" propaganda, we cut funding to the Blind hoping to eat when we see an internet video of a person abusing the system.

To them; NO SYSTEM IS PERFECT AND WILL KEEP PEOPLE FROM ABUSING IT! To take the road, "I won't have to worry about critical thinking and making adjustments to prevent fraud" is unheard of.

So the blind person we all openly want to support gets a cut in food stamps. Sadly, the Left always tells me they don't notice any abuse and the right thinks it's 100% abuse. Complete ignorance of both parties.


----------



## AntiParty (Sep 18, 2014)

Samson said:


> Corporate Tax Dodging Prevention Act.
> 
> Bernie's claim to fame.
> 
> If only American voters didn't work for multinational corporations whose growth and competitiveness are hamstrung by US Federal Taxes.



Why is this "Bernies claim to fame"? It's simply an easily proven fact to those that want to know facts. Any individual with a brain can look up the tax rate of Verison Wireless. It's not a "Bernie thing". It's just common sense.

PS. Are you justifying monopolies?

PSS. A backstreet boy Kevin Richardson pic on your profile makes you look tough. Donnie was the "tuff guy" in NYKOTB right?


----------

